# Matagorda Recon



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

Anyone been down there lately that can give a weed report. I'm sure there is lots on the beach, but any chance the weed in the water has let up at all? Will be down in Gorda this weekend due to wife insisting we hit the beach. Just shout if anyone has seen it in the last day or two. Thanks.


----------



## Texsurfer (Apr 29, 2008)

surfnturf said:


> Anyone been down there lately that can give a weed report. I'm sure there is lots on the beach, but any chance the weed in the water has let up at all? Will be down in Gorda this weekend due to wife insisting we hit the beach. Just shout if anyone has seen it in the last day or two. Thanks.


We'll be down around the shell bank Saturday mornin in a black Chevy 4x4. Here's to hopin the conditions are good!


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

was choked last week at the end of the river road - far as I could tell, the water was full as well - good luck


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

Texsurfer said:


> We'll be down around the shell bank Saturday mornin in a black Chevy 4x4. Here's to hopin the conditions are good!


Will give you a shout if we run by ya. Even if it's not fishable we'll certainly be making a beach drive.

edit: We'll be in a green Jeep Wrangler if you see us 1st


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

ChasingReds said:


> was choked last week at the end of the river road - far as I could tell, the water was full as well - good luck


Thanks CR, sort of what I'm expecting but you just never know. Crossing fingers.


----------



## Texsurfer (Apr 29, 2008)

surfnturf said:


> Will give you a shout if we run by ya. Even if it's not fishable we'll certainly be making a beach drive.
> 
> edit: We'll be in a green Jeep Wrangler if you see us 1st


Sounds good. Maybe with this north wind it's shoved off shore some. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## hurricanerob (Sep 30, 2011)

Im in Matagorda right now and the surf is still full of seaweed. It is stacked 2 feet deep on the beach. Water looks great though. Waves a foot or less in height. No trout in the surf. Hope this helps.


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

hurricanerob said:


> Im in Matagorda right now and the surf is still full of seaweed. It is stacked 2 feet deep on the beach. Water looks great though. Waves a foot or less in height. No trout in the surf. Hope this helps.


For better or worse, it does help Rob. Thanks!


----------



## hurricanerob (Sep 30, 2011)

At the risk of losing my fishing spot to the masses I will tell you that there are at least 10 boats anchored off the tips of the jetties and a group of 4 fishing on the jetties with a stringer full of slot reds at least 8 all caught on dead shrimp.


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

hurricanerob said:


> At the risk of losing my fishing spot to the masses I will tell you that there are at least 10 boats anchored off the tips of the jetties and a group of 4 fishing on the jetties with a stringer full of slot reds at least 8 all caught on dead shrimp.


Your spot is safe from me. I know a bay spot that produced a limit last year at this time but prefer beach options. Thanks again.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

I was down there a couple days ago with the north wind the water was clear of weed however there were matts of it on the beach I'd imagine as soon as the wind shifts it will come in heavy again.


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

West wind....Booo'..nice day though


----------

